# Serbian recipies



## CucumberMan (Feb 19, 2004)

Okay, since I'm from Serbia I'd like to present you some of the most popular Serbian recepies. Here they are:

1) *GIBANICA* (ГИБАНИЦА)
("gibanitza" - serbian cheese pie)


for dough: 

1/2 kg flour 
2 dl water 
a little bit salt 

for filling: 

10 eggs 
250 g white cheese (you can replace it with feta) 
125 g unsalted kajmak* (you can replace it with cream) 
125 g fat or butter 
1/8 l milk 

Concost water, a little bit of salt and 1/2 kg flour. You must get firmly and smooth dought. Cut dought in six peaces. Roll them thin. They have to overcast pan bottom.
Leave that slices on clean papers few hours, to dry.
You can buy ready made slices instead. 
In deep bowl mix 10 eggs, add cheese, kajmak (cream), fat (or butter) and milk. 

Coat pan bottom with butter or oil, then coat it with one slice and put the fill all over it (with filling). Repeat it until you have no more slices. Last slice splash with peaces of butter. Put it in the oven, which you heated before on 200°C. Bake it until top slice becomes golden like. 

This is really old recipe for gibanica. Try it, and you will be more than satisfied. 

*I doubt you can find _kajmak_ in your countries because that's the Serbian product and unfortunately we hardly export it, so I'd suggest you to use a cream instead.


2) *LAZY PIE* (ЛЕЊА ПИТА)

250 grams fat or butter 
1 egg 
3 yolks 
1 glair 
1 bake powder 
200 grams sugar 
1/2 kg flour 

1/2 cup of milk 
1 kg apples 
100 grams ground nuts 
50 grams curant 
50 gr sugar powder 
2 spoons ground rusk 
cinnamon by jour choice  


Puddle fat (or batter), 200 grams of sugar, 3 yolks and one egg. Add bake powder and 1/2 cup of milk. Then in this mixture concost flour. You have to get soft dought, which you can easily overrach. Coat pan bottom with fat (or batter) and mealy it. Cover with one half of dought.
Rasp apples and mix them with ground nuts, ground rusk, sugar powder and cinnamon. If you made apple mix before dought, apples will seep. If there is a lot of apple juice, add more ground rusk, to absorb it. Apple mix put over dought in the pot and cover all with the rest of dought.
Puncture top side of dought with pick and smear it with puddle glair. It will give a shine to your pie.
Bake it for 45 minutes in the oven, which you heated before on 200°C. Lazy pie chill and cut into cubes. Sow pie with sugar powder. You can serve it with cream or ice cream. 


To be continueted...


----------



## coquille (Feb 19, 2004)

*serbia good for you*

Thanks for the recipes !!
I'll ty them soon !! Keep it up.. Do you make sausages ??


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks so much for the recipes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ramydam (Mar 18, 2004)

oh yes, thank you!  maybe the latter is what I remember . . . .


----------



## CucumberMan (Mar 19, 2004)

you're all welcome!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 19, 2004)

No one thaked me for MY recipe.   :?    I see how it is.......


----------



## CucumberMan (Mar 19, 2004)

but where is your recepie??


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 20, 2004)

Im just joking guys.    I actually have 3 recipes on the board though. Not to many. I have been trying out everyone elses.


----------



## kate1987 (Jan 14, 2009)

*serbian cooking*

hi all 
i am after some serious help...
im after some serbian recipes.. 
my boyfriend is serbian and i lovee the food, only problem is i dont kno how to make it. main ones i am after is pita.. preferably cheese and also sarma.. gotta impress the family, im pretty good in the kitchen but the easier the better.. thanks heaps


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 14, 2009)

I found this just typing "Serbian Cookbook" in Google.

Serbian Specialties Cookbook : Recipezaar


----------

